# Gaggia Classic shots too fast



## Lordlukus (Jul 24, 2020)

Hi all,

Relative newbie here. I've had a Gaggia Classic for about 2 years now and have been learning the ropes trying to make a decent espresso. In the last few months I've noticed my shots are coming through too quickly - roughly 34g in around 10-12 seconds. I'm using 17g of coffee, ground on the finest setting on a Sage Smart Grinder Pro, and I'm using fresh roasted beans. I'm tamping with quite a bit of pressure because I know that the shot always pulls so quickly!

I've given the brewhead a descale (but not stripped the machine fully) and backflushed it, and I've also adjusted the OPV to 10 (static pressure).

Does anyone else have any idea what's going wrong?

Cheers!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Lordlukus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Relative newbie here. I've had a Gaggia Classic for about 2 years now and have been learning the ropes trying to make a decent espresso. In the last few months I've noticed my shots are coming through too quickly - roughly 34g in around 10-12 seconds. I'm using 17g of coffee, ground on the finest setting on a Sage Smart Grinder Pro, and I'm using fresh roasted beans. I'm tamping with quite a bit of pressure because I know that the shot always pulls so quickly!
> 
> ...


 By the sounds of it you have a good handle on dosing and understand where you need to be in terms of espresso ratio.

I would probably point the finger at the grinder. Some like them but the general consensus is they are not up to par for espresso. I think there are some mods you can do to them in order to make them grind finer. Have a quick google or perhaps it might be time to treat yourself.......

David


----------



## Lordlukus (Jul 24, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> By the sounds of it you have a good handle on dosing and understand where you need to be in terms of espresso ratio.
> 
> I would probably point the finger at the grinder. Some like them but the general consensus is they are not up to par for espresso. I think there are some mods you can do to them in order to make them grind finer. Have a quick google or perhaps it might be time to treat yourself.......
> 
> David


 Thanks for that David. I thought I was on to a winner with the SGP - it was only £85 from Costco and I thought it'd suit me for a daily espresso with the occasional aeropress and French press for good measure! I might have a look at modding the grinder before I take the plunge on a new one. Are there any grinders you'd recommend? (electric, sub-£200, suitable for espresso/aero/french)

Cheers


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

The SGP is set up for drip/brew out of the box. Just adjust the top burr as shown in the instructions and you will be easily able to choke the Gaggia.

That doesn't mean it's a industry leading grind but that's a different convo.


----------

